# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer >  Son 3CE Có dùng được Cho Bà Bầu Không?

## newwayadmin1

Dù gương mặt có nhợt nhạt đến đâu, chỉ việc tô một chút son cũng trở nên sáng chóe & rạng rỡ hơn. Son môi là sản phẩm làm đẹp hiệu quả mà bất kỳ ngừa con gái nào cũng khó mà thậm chí từ chối. Những bà mẹ tiếp tục bị không được khỏe lúc mang bầu, khiến cho gương mặt trở nên nhợt nhạt & kém hấp dẫn.
chính vì như vậy, để kiếm được một loại son môi vừa bình an lại có Color tươi vui trên môi là điều nhiều mẹ vẫn đang tìm kiếm. Trong bài viết tiếp sau đây Newway Mart sẽ nói về “Son 3CE có sử dụng được cho bà bầu không?” để những mẹ bầu có thể làm rõ đc thắc mắc này nhé!
*1. Brand Name 3CE*

Dòng son 3CE bà bầu có thể dùng được
Trái ngược với những biện pháp chăm sóc da bằng mỹ phẩm, những phần tử của son môi khác biệt tùy thuộc vào sắc thái, điều này vốn dĩ là để Color lên tươi sáng & đồng nhất nhất có thể. Cụ thể, sắc tố của son môi đỏ khác với sắc tố của son môi màu nude, yên cầu phải lạm dụng những hóa chất ổn định không giống nhau trong chế phẩm.
vì vậy, Newway Mart sẽ reviews tới chị em những son 3CE có dùng được cho bà bầu không. Những thỏi son 3CE an ninh cho phụ nữ mang thai sau thời điểm tham khảo chủ kiến ​​của các Chuyên Viên và nghiên cứu các content liên quan.
dù rằng 3CE cung cấp hàng nghìn sắc thái son môi khác nhau, nhưng 4 loại dưới đây hiện được nhiều chị em đánh giá là có Màu sắc lôi cuốn nhất mà vẫn bình yên với người sử dụng:
- Son lì 3CE Soft Matte Lipstick red color tươi #Red Muse nằm trong bộ sưu tập son lì mới toanh cực nóng vừa được công bố trong năm 2020 của StyleNanda. Son có cấu trúc lì, lên môi mềm mượt & che đc những vân môi ngoài quyến rũ và mịn màng.
- 3CE Velvet Lip Tint in Daffodil là một trong bộ sưu tập son kem lì với sắc đỏ đất dễ chơi dễ thoa đc các nàng làm đẹp hết lời khen ngợi. Son môi này che phủ đôi môi một cách rất dị lúc có thai & phù hợp với mọi tông da tương tự như kiểu trang điểm.
- 3CE Recipe #909 for Mood màu Smoked Rose là 1 trong màu đỏ đất, dạng sáp. Màu #909 vẫn chính là màu son được không ít Fan Hâm mộ son Hàn thương mến dù đã công bố gần 4 năm. Sau khoản thời gian chấm dứt sản xuất loại vỏ đỏ Mood Recipe, 3CE đã chuyển đổi #909 từ màu son giới hạn sang son bình thường (vỏ đen).
- Dòng son 3CE Matte Lip Color với sắc hồng pha cam là chủ đạo được trình làng vào tháng 5/2017. Dấu vân môi khó nhận thấy với chất son lì. Nhưng tại vì đấy là son lì nên bạn cần phải dưỡng môi thật kỹ trước khi sử dụng.
Lưu ý: Mẹ bầu nếu như muốn chọn những màu son khác với các màu son nêu trên thì nên xem kỹ phần tử để vừa giữ đc vẻ đẹp cho chính bản thân mình, vừa bảo vệ cho thai nhi.
*4. Cách chọn son an ninh cho bà bầu*

<a data-cke-saved-href=https://newwaymart.vn/public/uploads/anh-ctv/son-3ce-co-dung-duoc-cho-ba-bau-khong-3.jpg" href=https://newwaymart.vn/public/uploads/anh-ctv/son-3ce-co-dung-duoc-cho-ba-bau-khong-3.jpg" '=" data-fslightbox=gallery">Cách chọn son an toàn cho bà bầu
*4.1. Độc tính thấp*
Việc được xem là trực tiếp đặc biệt là các thành phần được sử dụng quá trong son môi. Nhiều Brand Name son môi bậc nhất có chứa chất bảo vệ vô ích cho thai nhi, kim loại nặng mà mà thậm chí truyền từ bạn sang bé và thuốc tạo màu nhân tạo tnguy hiểm. Chúng ta nên tránh các thành phần nghiêm trọng này để sửa chữa bằng sản phẩm thoải mái và tự nhiên hơn.
tuy nhiên, bạn nên lưu ý rằng tự nhiên đâu phải lúc nào cũng Có nghĩa là an ninh và hãy tự phân tích về những phần tử mà bạn không săn chắc.
Nhiều thành phần có trong những sản phẩm thiên nhiên có khi vẫn đang gây tranh cãi. Nổi bật bạn chớ nên lạm dụng quá trong ba tháng đầu của thai kỳ hoặc có dữ liệu/nghiên cứu về sự sử dụng quá trong thai kỳ.
Nếu được, các bạn hãy tìm thấy thắc mắc với bác sĩ của doanh nghiệp để biết chắc khỏe các bộ phận nào trong son môi gây ảnh hưởng đến bạn & thai nhi trong bụng.
*4.2. Khả năng dưỡng ẩm xuất sắc*
trong những điều tốt nhất để tránh mọi phẩm màu hóa chất mạnh trong son môi là những phần tử dưỡng môi. Nhiều loại son môi có chứa tinh dầu, bơ hạt mỡ, bơ ca cao, dầu thực vật và những cây cỏ thiên nhiên khác biệt bình yên cho mẹ bầu. Những thứ này thường chứa Vi-Ta-Min & chất chống oxy hóa sẽ chữa lành & dưỡng ẩm cho đôi môi của khách hàng.
*4.3. Ứng dụng thuận tiện*
lúc chọn 1 loại son môi bình yên hơn, không có nghĩa là nó bớt đẹp hay tác động đến toàn cục lớp trang điểm của người sử dụng. Hãy suy nghĩ đến tuổi thọ của son môi & liệu nó có bị chảy, nhòe hoặc bị dễ lem hay không.
*4.4. Mảng màu rộng*
trong số những Tại Sao khiến cho những C.ty sử dụng thuốc tạo màu nhân tạo là vì số lượng bảng màu có được. Tuy nhiên, có nhiều chọn lọc thay thế sửa chữa thoải mái và tự nhiên như quả mọng, ca cao & những phần tử không ô nhiễm khác.
Ngoài màu sắc khi lên môi, chị em cũng nên quan tâm đến đến sự đa dạng của các Color & liệu son môi có giữ đúng màu sau khi sử dụng hay là không.
tóm lại
Kết luận, lạm dụng mỹ phẩm như son môi có thể giúp đỡ bạn trông tươi tắn và bừng sức sống hơn nhưng ở phụ nữ mang thai nên tránh trang điểm quá đậm, đặc biệt là son môi. Vì chì, chất gây tác động đến sức khỏe bà bầu và thai nhi thường là một trong bộ phận có trong son môi. Nếu bắt buộc phải trang điểm, hãy chọn những loại son môi có chứa thành phần an toàn nhé các bà mẹ tương lai.
phía trên là thông báo về “Son 3CE có dùng đc cho bà bầu không?” Cẩm nang làm đẹp Newway Mart gửi đến bạn. Công ty chúng tôi mong bạn đã nhận được lời giải đáp có lợi cho mình!

----------

